# κι αν κάνεις το κορόϊδο



## Slavianophil

Could you kindly help me understand these two lines from the song Μηχανες:

Όλος ο κόσμος τώρα δουλεύει μηχανές
κι αν κάνεις το κορόϊδο σου κάνει πιο πολλές

Or, at least, the second line?


----------



## elineo

Αν κάνεις οτι δεν καταλαβαίνεις


----------



## an-alfabeto

Η μπλε επισήμανση δική μου:



Slavianophil said:


> Could you kindly help me understand these two lines from the song Μηχανες:
> 
> Όλος ο κόσμος τώρα δουλεύει *μηχανές(1)*
> κι *αν κάνεις το κορόϊδο (2)* σου κάνει *πιο πολλές (3)*
> 
> Or, at least, the second line?


 
It’s an old rebetiko song, written when the traditional lower-middle class professions (fisher, cobbler, carpenter…) were starting to change, in the industrial era. The “rebetes” were proud of their honesty and integrity, despite of –or thanks to– their distress and humble profession. 

1. μηχανές: (industrial) machines
2. κάνω το κορόιδιο: play dumb
3. πιο πολλές [μηχανές]: more cheats, tricks, traps


----------



## diamanti

Φίλε _αναλφάβητε, _νομίζω ότι... την πάτησες. Όπως θα δεις στη συνέχεια του ρεμπέτικου "Σου κάνουνε το φίλο μπροστά μηχανικά/και πίσω σου σε βρίζουν κρυφά και μυστικά..." *η* *μηχανή *του στιχουργού (που είναι μάλλον ο Στελλάκης Περπινιάδης, η μουσική είναι του μεγάλου βιολιστή, του Δ. Σέμση) δε διαφέρει καθόλου από το _πάση τέχνη και μηχανη _(δοτικές) του αρχαίων. 
Και (αφού ζητήσω συγνώμη για τα αγγλικά μου...)για το φίλο *Slavianophil:*
If we take a look at the continuity of the song, it is certain that the machines are the mischiefs and to "work on a machine" it means that I am trying to deceive somebody.


----------



## Slavianophil

Thank you Elineo, An-Alphabeto and Diamanti!

I did understand the drift of the song, although not all the words and idioms. Its meaning is very close to my heart, for I also dislike "civilised" falsehood and insencerity which have become so prevalent in modern society.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Δεν είμαι βέβαιη ότι την έχω πατήσει, *diamanti*. Το γνωρίζω πολύ καλά το τραγούδι, μεγάλωσα μ’ αυτό –μπαμπάς ρεμπέτης γαρ- και πάντα έτσι το είχα καταχωρημένο στο νου μου χωρίς να το ελέγξω ποτέ. Ο πρώτος στίχος είναι «όλος ο κόσμος τώρα δουλεύει μηχανές». Λείπει βέβαια ένα άρθρο στην ερμηνεία που δίνω εγώ, αλλά δεν είναι και δοτική. Και όταν μπαίνει η ρίμα στη μέση, είναι λίγο ρίσκο. Το ερμηνεύω ως «τεχνάσματα» στον τρίτο στίχο. Από την άλλη, δεν μπορώ να απορρίψω και την ερμηνεία που δίνεις εσύ, παρά μόνο επειδή κλονίζει μια πεποίθησή βαθιά ριζωμένη στα _παιδικάτα μου_ , που είναι πολύ σοβαρός λόγος, αλλά θα δείξω αυτοκυριαρχία και ωριμότητα. Θα με ενδιέφερε να δω και την άποψη άλλων μελών που γνωρίζουν το τραγούδι (με το μαλακό μόνο).


----------



## diamanti

_an-alfabeto_
Meae culpae, καλή μου. Κάποια όμως όχι ασύγγνωστα.
*Πρώτα, *το μπέρδεμα με το φύλο οφείλεται στην κατάληξή σου (πάντως όταν η φίλη μου η Βαρβάρα λέει: _εγώ ρρρε τιμάω τα παντελόνια μου_!, μπερδεύεσαι, όσο να ΄ναι.) 
*Ύστερα, *δεν έγινε αντιληπτό ότι όσα παραδείγματα ταύτισης της έννοιας της λέξης στο ρεμπέτη και το ρήτορα θυμόμουν, από το Δημοσθένη, ήταν όλα σε δοτική. Δυστυχώς ούτε παραπομπές μπορώ να κάνω, ούτε πολυτονικό μπορώ να έχω. Ταξιδεύω, λόγω δουλειάς.
*Πάρα-ύστερα, *επουδενί δεν ήθελα να απορρίψεις την ερμηνεία από _τα παιδικάτα σου, _που εξάλλου ένα απλό κοινωνικό σχόλιο το κάνει πια ταξικό: η ερμηνεία που δίνουμε σ΄ αυτό που μας αρέσει στην τέχνη, είναι αυτό που κάνει την τέχνη να μας αρέσει.
(Κι εγώ στα _νειάτα _μου _πάνω στην άμμο την ξανθή, _έγραφα Μέλπομένη, σε πείσμα του Σεφέρη, άντε _Μέλπω, _για να σβήνει πιο λίγο το κύμα. Αλλά όλο Μαρίες γνώριζα.)


----------



## an-alfabeto

Καμία culpa, *diamanti*. Η παρένθεση στο τέλος ήταν η καλύτερη αποζημίωση.


----------

